# Second week since I got my exercise bike.



## Scotia (Jun 14, 2013)

Well the first week it was really hard to get motivated.  I was doing maybe 10 mins in the morning and another 10 in the afternoon.  But in week 2 I have found motivation.  I have been doing 20 mins in the morning and another 20 in the afternoon, then going for a walk and then 15 mins in the evening.  Result I have lost an inch off my waist, and 2kilos.  So chuffed with myself, I have done my 20 mins this morning off to do a couple of chores then out for a walk. I know it's not a great deal of loss, however it is keeping me motivated.
Just wanted to share, if I can do it so can you.

Thanks
Scotia.


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 14, 2013)

Well done for keeping at it!  Don't forget to add your weight loss (about 4? lbs) to the Total thread.


----------



## Scotia (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks Lee Lee.


----------



## lynne.s (Jun 16, 2013)

Well done Scotia! - you've motivated me now to get on with the exercise!


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 16, 2013)

Well done you, small steps and all that.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2013)

That's excellent Scotia, well done! Keep up the good work!


----------



## HOBIE (May 20, 2015)

Like my exercise bike too


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 9, 2015)

Scotia said:


> Well the first week it was really hard to get motivated.  I was doing maybe 10 mins in the morning and another 10 in the afternoon.  But in week 2 I have found motivation.  I have been doing 20 mins in the morning and another 20 in the afternoon, then going for a walk and then 15 mins in the evening.  Result I have lost an inch off my waist, and 2kilos.  So chuffed with myself, I have done my 20 mins this morning off to do a couple of chores then out for a walk. I know it's not a great deal of loss, however it is keeping me motivated.
> Just wanted to share, if I can do it so can you.
> 
> Thanks
> Scotia.



Good stuff !


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 31, 2015)

Still doing a few peddles  What ever the weather


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 24, 2015)

Was on mine yesterday night.  Its good for you head too


----------



## Brian Cullen (Jan 14, 2016)

Scotia said:


> Well the first week it was really hard to get motivated.  I was doing maybe 10 mins in the morning and another 10 in the afternoon.  But in week 2 I have found motivation.  I have been doing 20 mins in the morning and another 20 in the afternoon, then going for a walk and then 15 mins in the evening.  Result I have lost an inch off my waist, and 2kilos.  So chuffed with myself, I have done my 20 mins this morning off to do a couple of chores then out for a walk. I know it's not a great deal of loss, however it is keeping me motivated.
> Just wanted to share, if I can do it so can you.
> 
> Thanks
> Scotia.


Well done you brilliant, keep it up, get the bug for exercise, hi there, I have just been moved up to 1000mg Metformin Slow releasing Horse tablets twice a day from today as my glucose levels have reached 21.5, hopefully, it will be down tomorrow but if not, keep your fingers crossed for me. I have always walked with our dogs regularly but I started exercising this week pretty full on so I don't know if that has any sort of effect on glucose levels or not, I wouldn't think so. Anyway, unlike you I have been pretty poor on my intake of sugar, my cholesterol levels are fantastic, but that is probably down to the mix of the statins and porridge every morning, however I have been taking my porridge with honey instead of sugar for some considerable time now so that was probably not a good move, I thought somehow that it was more natural and better for me, (in denial) again. The only way appears to be loose lots of weight and stop eating sugar completely....but well done you, you appear to have cracked it, you obviously have much better willpower than me.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 14, 2016)

Well done Brian. You feel better too


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 7, 2016)

On it last nt


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 15, 2016)

Have missed the last couple of weeks but need to get back to it. Its nearly Easter & that Lakes time of year


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 7, 2016)

Am still doing a bit . The above comments were last year Easter


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 9, 2016)

Was on it tonight


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 10, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Was on it tonight


Again today


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 11, 2016)

My goodness!  You are becoming a gym bunnie!!!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 16, 2016)

2 mile on it this morning before breakfast .   I am not keen on going to gym Lynn. Have been but not for me


----------



## HOBIE (May 27, 2016)

On it again. Makes you feel better


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 3, 2016)

On it today. Good for you


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 23, 2016)

Did a few miles when adverts on tv, feels good, heart going etc


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 14, 2016)

Need a rest but was on it today for a couple of miles


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2016)

A good toy & on it again tonight  It measures you heart rate & tells you how many calories you have burnt.


----------



## Radders (Oct 1, 2016)

My husband fell off his bike a couple of weeks ago and has decided to get a new one as the repairs would cost a lot more than the bike is worth. We've decided to buy a turbo trainer and use the old bike as an exercise bike when it's dark, raining or icy outside. Halfords do one for £70 which I think is cheaper than a decent exercise bike. Has anyone got experience of using one of these?


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 24, 2016)

Radders said:


> My husband fell off his bike a couple of weeks ago and has decided to get a new one as the repairs would cost a lot more than the bike is worth. We've decided to buy a turbo trainer and use the old bike as an exercise bike when it's dark, raining or icy outside. Halfords do one for £70 which I think is cheaper than a decent exercise bike. Has anyone got experience of using one of these?


Have been on a couple Radders.  Its like everything. You get what you pay for. My exercise bike is a good one & ridiculously heavy-solid ! . Hope poor hubby ok after his off !


----------



## Radders (Oct 24, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Have been on a couple Radders.  Its like everything. You get what you pay for. My exercise bike is a good one & ridiculously heavy-solid ! . Hope poor hubby ok after his off !


He's almost fully recovered thanks Hobie, and has taken delivery of his super duper new bike! I'm still wondering whether the turbo trainer is a good investment given what you are saying about the quality unfortunately we've found to our cost that it's very easy NOT to get what you pay for!


----------



## John Froy (Oct 25, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Need a rest but was on it today for a couple of miles


Yo need to try the following: warm up for 2 mins with the resistance off then crank up the resistance and sprint flat out for 20 secs repeat 3 times (total time 10 mins) you just need to do this 3 time a week and it works !


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 25, 2016)

John Froy said:


> Yo need to try the following: warm up for 2 mins with the resistance off then crank up the resistance and sprint flat out for 20 secs repeat 3 times (total time 10 mins) you just need to do this 3 time a week and it works !


Hi John. Tks but I needed a rest at the time because I had just climbed Scar-Fell Pike in my 50th year of T1 .  You sound like have it cracked  Keep at it !


----------



## Radders (Oct 25, 2016)

John Froy said:


> Yo need to try the following: warm up for 2 mins with the resistance off then crank up the resistance and sprint flat out for 20 secs repeat 3 times (total time 10 mins) you just need to do this 3 time a week and it works !


Hi John, during the 3.5 minute gap between the sprints, what do you do, take it easy or go at a fast pace? What would you say are the benefits of doing this?


----------



## John Froy (Oct 26, 2016)

Radders said:


> Hi John, during the 3.5 minute gap between the sprints, what do you do, take it easy or go at a fast pace? What would you say are the benefits of doing this?


You just take it at a reasonable pace, a lot of athletes use this now, they call it high impact training. It is good cardio training (see the 8 week blood sugar diet book by Dr. Michael Mosley). I have been on the low carb diet since June this year and the benefits are remarkable, I lost 2 stone in 6 weeks I was able to stop my medication 2 Metformin and 2 Citagliptyn (my Doctors were wanting to put me on Insulin). Now my blood sugars are lower without any medication, my blood pressure is lower (now normal) my pulse rate is lower, due to the exercise, my colesterol has halved and the back pain I have due to compressed vertebrae is much less due to the fact that I have 2 stone less pressing down on my back. 
This is a win win life change as far as I am concerned and I urge any one who is serious about changing there life for the better to give it a try.
If I can do this at 76 years of age then anyone with a modicum of will power can. The plus side is we can save the the NHS a fortune.


----------



## Radders (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi John, thanks for your response.
It was more the intervals that I was asking about. I cycle 8 miles a day and don't need to lose weight, I was just wondering what the sprinting achieves over and above say a 20 Minute more moderate pace?


----------



## John Froy (Oct 26, 2016)

Radders said:


> Hi John, thanks for your response.
> It was more the intervals that I was asking about. I cycle 8 miles a day and don't need to lose weight, I was just wondering what the sprinting achieves over and above say a 20 Minute more moderate pace?


Hi Radders, as I said on my post this exercise is good for your cardio. I teach karate 4 times a week and I considered my self to be fit ( and I did not consider myself to be overweight either) but I have noted a considerable difference to my overall fitness with this exercise. All I say is give it a try at 10 mins 3 times a week what have you got to loose ?


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 26, 2016)

Good for you John & well done . I heard an old fella getting interviewed on Tv & the presenter asked how he had lived so long. The bloke said he raises his heart rate at leased once a day


----------



## Radders (Oct 26, 2016)

John Froy said:


> Hi Radders, as I said on my post this exercise is good for your cardio. I teach karate 4 times a week and I considered my self to be fit ( and I did not consider myself to be overweight either) but I have noted a considerable difference to my overall fitness with this exercise. All I say is give it a try at 10 mins 3 times a week what have you got to loose ?


I guess I am just curious really. At the moment I haven't got an exercise bike. We envisage buying a turbo trainer for my OH's old bike to use when the weather gets too bad for cycling outside. Would high intensity interval training for 10 minutes be better than say 20 minutes at 75% of MHR? I wasn't questioning that it would be of benefit to someone doing no exercise, more whether it is better than the alternative, if you see what I mean. I get variable results but an overall pattern seems to be emerging for me that a faster, shorter workout seems to raise my levels as compared to a slower one of longer duration. How do you find your levels after the training you describe?


----------



## John Froy (Oct 26, 2016)

Radders said:


> I guess I am just curious really. At the moment I haven't got an exercise bike. We envisage buying a turbo trainer for my OH's old bike to use when the weather gets too bad for cycling outside. Would high intensity interval training for 10 minutes be better than say 20 minutes at 75% of MHR? I wasn't questioning that it would be of benefit to someone doing no exercise, more whether it is better than the alternative, if you see what I mean. I get variable results but an overall pattern seems to be emerging for me that a faster, shorter workout seems to raise my levels as compared to a slower one of longer duration. How do you find your levels after the training you describe?


A shorter faster workout will always make your hart work harder as you are putting in more effort. I do know that my recovery time is much faster which indicates an improvement in overall fitness.


----------



## Radders (Oct 26, 2016)

John Froy said:


> A shorter faster workout will always make your hart work harder as you are putting in more effort. I do know that my recovery time is much faster which indicates an improvement in overall fitness.


it's always encouraging when you see results like those.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 30, 2016)

Radders said:


> He's almost fully recovered thanks Hobie, and has taken delivery of his super duper new bike! I'm still wondering whether the turbo trainer is a good investment given what you are saying about the quality unfortunately we've found to our cost that it's very easy NOT to get what you pay for!


Its a boy thing "New Toys" . My 2 cousins used to be in cycling club & had rollers in the garage. They used to go very fast but looked dodgy if it went wrong


----------

